# Router resetten - Wie?



## eLogic (14. Dez 2011)

Guten Tag liebes Forum =)

*ich möchte ein Programm schreiben das einfach nur einen Button enthält, und wenn ich auf ihn klicke soll
mein Router reconnecten und sich somit eine neue IP zuweisen.*

Nur wie mache ich das? Muss nicht zwingends JAVA sein hauptsache ein Weg der zum Ziel führt.

Mir schwebt da sowas primitives im Kopf das ich einfach die Seite meiner Fritz.box aufrufen lasse und dann den Button über Robots drücke, das ist jedoch die allter letzte Lösung es muss doch mit sicherheit auch eleganter gehen oder?

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


Vielen Dank =)

Euer Elogix


----------



## Empire Phoenix (14. Dez 2011)

Wenn die fritzbox ssh nach aussen anbietet könnte man darüber einen restart anfordern. Auf den fritzboxen läuft ja ein relativ normales linux. Alternativ halt über die webanfrage woebe das letztendlich wahrschenlich lediglich ein bis 2 aufrüfe sind. Man müsste nur mitschneiden was an die fritsbo geschickt wird wenn m browser der restat gedrückt wird. Ich kann hierzu Firefox mit TamperData empfehlen.


----------



## Plopo (14. Dez 2011)

Stecker raus ~10sec. warten. Stecker rein 

Aber mithilfe von Java müsstest du einfach eine Verbindung zur Webseite der Frist.Box aufbauen und dann die Seite/Link zum reconnecten via Java verschicken.

Edit: Gerade noch was gefunden.


----------



## eLogic (14. Dez 2011)

*Wunderbar*

Vielen Vielen Dank an euch beide 
Das was Plopo im Edit gefunden hat funktioniert bei mir perfekt!

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag


----------

